# Which heartburn medicines interfere with Levbid?



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I have IBS and take Levbid occasionally for the pain. I also had gastritis, and get very bad heartburn sometimes, for which I take either Pepcid AC, Prilosec, or Tums if it is very mild. Can I take these in combination with the Levbid? Thanks.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I used to take it with no problem but you should ask your doctor or pharmistist to be sure.


----------

